# Home page stuck on coolwwwsearch can't change



## Cathy(help) (Jun 27, 2003)

My internet explorer comes up with www.coolwwwsearch.org (some terrible search engine) as its default home page. It keeps on changing itself back when i turn the PC off, even through I reset it.

Have tried virus checker, and their web site?
Have reset home page.
Have deleted temp web pages and cookies.

Help please.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi Cathy, and welcome to the board.

It's a very recent hijacker, and a tricky one at that, but fortunately we now know how to get rid of it.

Please do the following:
Go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.

Most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Cathy(help) (Jun 27, 2003)

Some one help!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 12:06:30, on 28/06/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\MLH\launcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\MediaDet.Exe
E:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
E:\WEB CAM\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Taskbar\CTLTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\Rcman.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
C:\Program Files\CConnect\CConnect.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\OSDMenu.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\EAX.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\VRC.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Center\RCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Graham\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.adulthyperlinks.com//favorites/8
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.the-exit.com
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6165D324-3AAF-4C63-B545-C7D2285BEA1C} - E:\R&W 6\thbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DisplayTrayIcon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\PROGRA~1\Creative\SBAudigy\Program\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaLoads Installer] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadWare] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoloSentry] C:\PROGRA~1\SRNMIC~1\SOLOSENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoloSchedule] C:\PROGRA~1\SRNMIC~1\SOLOCFG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\MLH\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows Media Player Update] wmupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] E:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] E:\WEB CAM\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] E:\WEB CAM\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Taskbar\CTLTask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RemoteCenter] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\Rcman.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: CorrectConnect.lnk = C:\Program Files\CConnect\CConnect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: symsupportutil - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/symsupportutil.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Fleet - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/fltt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pota_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {29C13B62-B9F7-4CD3-8CEF-0A58A1A99441} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat41.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.54-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37702.2015393519
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://a320.g.akamai.net/7/320/1456...players/english/5.0/win/PulsePlayer5AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7798D6C-C6B5-4F26-9363-F7CDBBFFA607} (download Class) - http://www.gigex.com/ActiveX/vxpspeeddelivery.dll
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E522120B-0CF2-4C26-A8EA-50A7591F10F1} (blueyonder Game Launcher Control) - http://gaming.blueyonder.co.uk/activex/launcher.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {EE5CA45C-BFAC-48E6-BE6C-3C607620FF43} (IMViewerControl Class) - http://companion.logitech.com/companion/logitech/ver1.3.1.2083/bin/imvid.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (YBIOCtrl Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio4025.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Relax!  We'll help you to get rid of it.

First, you have a browser plugin that I haven't seen before, and it could well be a new baddie.
Would you mind terribly sending me a copy of the E:\R&W 6\thbho.dll file for analysis, please? 
If it does turn out to be a new baddie, the folks at Lavasoft, SpyBot, and others in the Security field would certainly welcome the opportunity of examining it.

I'll keep you updated on the nature of the file, and whether it needs to be deleted.

TIA! 

Now, to start with, you have much more than just that Coolwwwebsearch hijacker.

First go to Add/Remove programs, and uninstall New.Net (domains).

Next, in Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close _all_ browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.

You NEED to restart your computer when you're done.

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.adulthyperlinks.com//favorites/8
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.the-exit.com

O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaLoads Installer] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadWare] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\MLH\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows Media Player Update] wmupdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe

O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - 
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - 
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/Sh...n/bin/cabsa.cab*

Next, download Spybot - Search & Destroy

After installing, _first_ press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.

Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

But please send me a copy of that file. It may be part of your problem, and we have to find out whether it indeed is.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks, Cathy! 

The file's OK; it was installed by the BrowseAloud application:
http://www.browsealoud.com/

Just leave it alone, unless you don't have that program installed any more.

Cheers,


----------



## Cathy(help) (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks everything ok now, apart from a slow hotmail (but thats just hotmail i think).

Many Many thanks


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome, Cathy. It's a pleasure!


----------



## Cathy(help) (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi, I scanned my system this morning and nasty stuff is beginning to reappear!! Can someone please have a look at this mornings HijackThis log?

In addition, has anyone got any idea where this stuff might be coming from?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 16:26:18, on 29/06/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\MediaDet.Exe
E:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
E:\WEB CAM\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Taskbar\CTLTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\Rcman.exe
C:\Program Files\CConnect\CConnect.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\OSDMenu.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\EAX.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\VRC.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Center\RCenter.exe
E:\Graham\Downloaded programs\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.the-exit.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6165D324-3AAF-4C63-B545-C7D2285BEA1C} - E:\R&W 6\thbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DisplayTrayIcon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrayIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\PROGRA~1\Creative\SBAudigy\Program\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoloSentry] C:\PROGRA~1\SRNMIC~1\SOLOSENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoloSchedule] C:\PROGRA~1\SRNMIC~1\SOLOCFG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] E:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] E:\WEB CAM\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] E:\WEB CAM\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Taskbar\CTLTask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RemoteCenter] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\RemoteCenter\Rc\Rcman.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: CorrectConnect.lnk = C:\Program Files\CConnect\CConnect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.68-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: symsupportutil - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/symsupportutil.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Fleet - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/fltt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pota_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {29C13B62-B9F7-4CD3-8CEF-0A58A1A99441} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat41.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.54-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37702.2015393519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E522120B-0CF2-4C26-A8EA-50A7591F10F1} (blueyonder Game Launcher Control) - http://gaming.blueyonder.co.uk/activex/launcher.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {EE5CA45C-BFAC-48E6-BE6C-3C607620FF43} (IMViewerControl Class) - http://companion.logitech.com/companion/logitech/ver1.3.1.2083/bin/imvid.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (YBIOCtrl Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio4025.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

These have reappeared, you can 'fix' and remove again:

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.the-exit.com

Are you accepting downloads from untrusted sites?

Check in Internet Options > Security > Custom Level that you are not configured to allow download or intialize scripting of unsigned or unsafe active x components.


----------



## Cathy(help) (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks, have done as suggested and checked security.

running spybot it keeps on coming up with backlite, and no matter what I do I cant get rid of it compleatly, any ideas 

Thanks again for all help


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's tied to your Logitech software.

Run Hijack This again, and have it fix the following item

*O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe*

Now restart your computer, find that BackWeb-8876480.exe file, and rename it to BackWeb-8876480.*bak*

Cheers,


----------



## Cathy(help) (Jun 27, 2003)

I did but the

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe

Was not there? but backlite is still coming up as a registry entry on spybot.

Thanks for trying


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Backlite or Backweb?

And could you please post your SpyBot log, so that we'll know what we're talking about?

Just rightclick in the SB Results window, and choose: "copy results to clipboard'.


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi,

I'm having a similar problem and i'd greatly appreciate any help. I'm really very computer illiterate so please bear with me.

I use Windows XP with IE6. I'm not sure how or why, but since this morning, the Default Home Page keeps resetting itself. I've tried to change it by using the Options within IE Tools, but it resets whenever i restart the computer.

What i found was this:

The default home page is shown within IE Tools/Options as -
http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/a/x1.cgi?101

and this takes me to http://firstbookmark.net/

Please tell me how to get rid of this.

Many thanks,
Versus.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi, and welcome to the board. 

We'll help you get rid of this hijacker.
Please do the following:

Go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.

Most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi Tony,

thanks a ton. Well here goes. This is the log from Hijack This -

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 21:48:24, on 30/06/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LTSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\S3Tray2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tp4serv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\TP98TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\Qctray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\AEIWLSTA.EXE
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Stanford\PC-Leland\pcleland.exe
C:\Program Files\Stanford\PC-Leland\krbcc32s.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Stanford\PC-AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Vineet\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTSMMSG] LTSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3Tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4serv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPTRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\TP98TRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMGAG] RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCTRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\Qctray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEIWLSTA.EXE] AEIWLSTA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PC-Leland.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

aha! i see it. All those lines which start with R1 HKLM and HKCU, all have the same url listed in them which takes me to the same page. 

But what do i do? i guess its one thing for me to find the lines, but now....


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

This is what you need to do:

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close _all_ browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.

You NEED to restart your computer when you're done.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm

O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe

O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css*

After rebooting, delete:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\default.css

That's it! 

Cheers,


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

ok. WILCO, and revert. thanks.


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

Great. it worked. The default page has gone. but do i still need to delete the two files? or can i leave them there?


----------



## Loup (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm having the same problem, after reading the posts here I think I can figure out which things to delete but I wanted to post here to make sure.

Here is a copy of my HyjackThis! log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 12:49:35 AM, on 7/1/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP3 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\CTSvcCDA.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hidserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINNT\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
D:\Program Files\FarStone\GameDrive\VDTask.exe
C:\WINNT\vcdplayx.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dilberttest3\Screen Saver\FWLink.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
D:\Program Files\tclock\tclock.exe
D:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aol.exe
D:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\konnat\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39%20%20about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1.1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualDrive] "D:\Program Files\FarStone\GameDrive\VDTask.exe" /AutoRestore
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vcdplayx] "C:\WINNT\vcdplayx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dilberttest3 web link] "C:\Program Files\Dilberttest3\Screen Saver\FWLink.exe"
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: TClock.lnk = D:\Program Files\tclock\tclock.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css

also I noticed that it seems to add http://*.coolwwwsearch.com and http://*.msn.com to the list of trusted sites. If I remove them and restart my computer they reappear.

Thanks for any help


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Why would you want to leave them there? They're no Windows files, but belong to/were created by your hijacker.


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok. got it. Thanks a ton. Was just wondering.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------



## Drew_at_home (Jul 2, 2003)

I too have been plagued with that vicious virus. I won't presume I have all the same files/problems as Cathy - have tried several attemptsw to clear the registry obviously missing something - 
Below is my hijackThis log file - 
What next???
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:46:07 PM, on 01/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPWRTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LTSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\NetDevSw\NetDevSW.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Cool Search\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.mysask.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.mysask.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - C:\WINDOWS\winshow.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpwrtray] TPWRTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe /Type 10
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosHKCW.exe] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] c:\Corel\Office7\Shared\QFinder7\QFSCHED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Corporation Registration] "C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2002\Register\NAVBrowser.exe" /r /i "C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2002\Register\NavLoad.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTSMMSG] LTSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClockEx] C:\Program Files\TClockEx\TCLOCKEX.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Network Device Switch.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpeg: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37698.4255208333
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Thanks
Drew


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries. Close all windows except for HijackThis before fixing.

All R1 and R0 entries apart from

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.mysask.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.mysask.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm

Also "Fix checked"

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - C:\WINDOWS\winshow.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/Sh...n/bin/cabsa.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

bootconf.exe
default.css


----------



## Loup (Jul 1, 2003)

well I got rid of everything that I thought I was supposed to get rid of for this but I'm still ending up with the search assistant one. I have run Spybot as well as ad-aware and AVG and havn't found anything that looks like it could be causing this. I'll post my newest Hijack This log, any help anyone can give would be greatly appreciated

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 11:09:01 PM, on 7/1/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP3 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\CTSvcCDA.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hidserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINNT\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
D:\Program Files\FarStone\GameDrive\VDTask.exe
C:\WINNT\vcdplayx.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dilberttest3\Screen Saver\FWLink.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
D:\Program Files\tclock\tclock.exe
D:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aol.exe
D:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\konnat\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.slashdot.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%39%34%37%35%33%39
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1.1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualDrive] "D:\Program Files\FarStone\GameDrive\VDTask.exe" /AutoRestore
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vcdplayx] "C:\WINNT\vcdplayx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dilberttest3 web link] "C:\Program Files\Dilberttest3\Screen Saver\FWLink.exe"
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: TClock.lnk = D:\Program Files\tclock\tclock.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Drew_at_home (Jul 2, 2003)

Top Banana - 
The fix worked great - but I did have to go through it about 4 times - each reboot produced fewer problem areas until I was left with an "about blank" home page - which was easy to fix.
Don't know why I had to do it more than once - could it be I didn't realize that your instructions were 1 step - the instruction was pretty clear - you said "also" fix checked, but being a guy, I figured you meant "then" (after the the reboot).
Thanks again, great website .... Know where to go now for help.
Drew


----------



## spasscal (Jul 2, 2003)

it seems, that I have the same problems. could someone tell me, which items I have to delete? thanks a lot!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 10:06:46, on 02.07.2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\GEMEINSAME DATEIEN\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\DELL\ACCESSDIRECT\DADAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DOCKAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRPCUI.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\ALCATEL\SPEEDTOUCH USB\DRAGDIAG.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\GEMEINSAME DATEIEN\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUCBPNP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CTFMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\WINPOET\WINPPPOVERETHERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAMME\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=203
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Pascal Defuns
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] irmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Programme\DELL\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BayMgr] DockApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRPCMonitor] PRPCUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Programme\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPP Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AUCBPNP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\aucbpnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Programme\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: WinPPPoverEthernet.lnk = C:\Programme\WinPoet\WinPPPoverEthernet.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} - http://support.euro.dell.com/global/apps/systemprofiler/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {B24F0664-7DDA-40B6-B38C-A4FD68DE8685} - http://www.tevi-net.de/SiteRoots/main/Install/CentraDownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = unisg.ch
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi spasscal,

Check the items listed below in HijackThis, close all windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about :blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=203
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Reboot after doing so.

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## spasscal (Jul 2, 2003)

it worked! great! thanx a lot!!!


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Good job. :up: 

My pleasure,

Pieter


----------



## gripdoctor (Jul 6, 2003)

Any chance you could take a peek through this bunch of nasty?
I'm pretty sure much of it is badness, since I just spent an afternoon wiping out parasites gallore. Now I'm getting nailed with the coolwwwsearch.com deal too.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 2:04:10 AM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.runsearch.com/search.php?qq=%s
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www1.ndhosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www3.ndhosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www2.ndhosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.ndhosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www1.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www2.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www3.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www4.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www5.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www6.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www7.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www8.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www9.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www10.kinghost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www1.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www2.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www16.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www3.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www4.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www5.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www6.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www7.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www8.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www9.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www10.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www11.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www12.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www13.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www14.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www15.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www17.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www18.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www19.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www20.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www21.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www22.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www23.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www24.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www25.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www26.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www27.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www28.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www29.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www30.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www31.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www32.smutserver.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 agreathost.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.agreathost.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 hotfreehost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.hotfreehost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 greatfreehost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.greatfreehost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 freesmutpages.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.freesmutpages.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 apornhost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.apornhost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 nasty-pages.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.nasty-pages.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 sexyfreehost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.sexyfreehost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 x4web.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.x4web.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 sexplanets.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.sexplanets.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 maxismut.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.maxismut.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 tgpfriendly.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.tgpfriendly.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 tgp-server.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.tgp-server.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 magnaplza.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.magnaplza.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 free-xxx-server.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.free-xxx-server.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 libereco.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.libereco.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 0190-dialer.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.0190-dialer.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 xxxod.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.xxxod.net
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 altsights.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.altsights.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 adulthosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.adulthosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 superhova.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.superhova.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 bestpornhost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.bestpornhost.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 hostingfree.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.hostingfree.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 xfreehosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.xfreehosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 blinghosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.blinghosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 x-x-x-hosting.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.20.80 www.x-x-x-hosting.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: ISTbar - {5F1ABCDB-A875-46c1-8345-B72A4567E486} - C:\Program Files\ISTbar\istbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HP\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bsoft lptt01] "C:\Program Files\BelmontSoft\bsoft.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus1.exe" /WinStart
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Cribbage - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/it0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A891521-685E-4B6D-A9FD-759BB2CD6A66} (SecureImage Control) - http://www.psbwebsurveys.com/secure/SecureImage.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {10101010-1101-1111-1111-111011101101} - file://C:\Docume~1\owner.\LocalS~1\Tempor~1\Content.IE5\8PSPO76J\sitesearch[1].exe
O16 - DPF: {11818680-FCF6-11D0-9808-0800092A4865} (FormFlow Form Control) - https://www.cbs.gov.on.ca/obra/forms/Codebase/FormCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {29C13B62-B9F7-4CD3-8CEF-0A58A1A99441} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat41.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,55/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://207.188.7.150/01f9d0bef95f9766e605/netzip/RdxIE2.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {91602283-B7B5-11D3-A32A-005004B0E00E} (DiscoverWhy Class) - http://216.132.173.29/CabFiles/dwInfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {94742E3F-D9A1-4780-9A87-2FFA43655DA2} - http://usa-scripts.downloadv3.com/binaries/DialHTML/EGDHTML_pack_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37742.2440046296
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! WebCam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi gripdoctor;

First download and run Rapidblaster Killer from: http://www.wilderssecurity.net/specialinfo/rapidblaster.html
Check the following items in HijackThis.
Close *all* windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.runsearch.com/search.php?qq=%s
*All the O1 entries*
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bsoft lptt01] "C:\Program Files\BelmontSoft\bsoft.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O16 - DPF: {10101010-1101-1111-1111-111011101101} - file://C:\Docume~1\owner.\LocalS~1\Tempor~1\Content.IE5\8PSPO76J\sitesearch[1].exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://207.188.7.150/01f9d0bef95f97...tzip/RdxIE2.cab
O16 - DPF: {91602283-B7B5-11D3-A32A-005004B0E00E} (DiscoverWhy Class) - http://216.132.173.29/CabFiles/dwInfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {94742E3F-D9A1-4780-9A87-2FFA43655DA2} - http://usa-scripts.downloadv3.com/b...TML_pack_XP.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Then reboot, preferably into safe mode and delete:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Any idea where you got those?
It would really be a big help if we knew and could infect ourselves on purpose, so we could monitor the process.

TIA,

Pieter


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Metallica,

I just googled with the file names.. you may find out more at

higaitaisaku.web.infoseek.co.jp/spywareex.html

for both and at..

boards.cexx.org/viewtopic.php?p=2960

for the *.css file.

I think that they are part of the Coolwebsearch junk???

Hope that helps,

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Thnx Liam,

I´ll check them out. :up:

Before I forget, all that have been hit by this particular hijack:

Check in Internet Options > Security, and select "Trusted Sites". 

Press the "Sites" button. if you find " *.coolwwwsearch.com" in there, remove it. 

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## markus73 (Jul 6, 2003)

coolwwserach has hijacked my computer too. so please help, it's such a nasty thing. I already scanned with hijacked this and here is the logfile:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 13:52:20, on 06.07.2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LTSMMSG.exe
C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Programme\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Markus\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.spiegel.de
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.medion.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\SiSUSBrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTSMMSG] LTSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Programme\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mirabilis ICQ] C:\Programme\ICQ\ICQNet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.medion.com/
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

it would be very kind of you helping me to get rid of it. thanks a lot by now.
markus


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close _all_ browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about :blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.spiegel.de
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.medion.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37

O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe

O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css*

Now restart your computer, and delete:

C:\Windows\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\Windows\default.css

Finally go to Internet Options > Security, and select "Trusted Sites".

Press the "Sites" button. if you find **.coolwwwsearch.com* in there, remove it.

BTW, any idea where you may have picked this one up? We're still groping in the dark as to how people actually get infected.

Cheers,


----------



## markus73 (Jul 6, 2003)

the nightmare's over! thanks a lot. unfotunately i can't imagine where i got infected. 
bye


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Glad to hear that helped!


----------



## Loup (Jul 1, 2003)

The newest update for spybot seems to do a wonderful job of detecting and removing coolwwwsearch. yay!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

That's good to hear! 

I didn't know the beta updates had turned public already! :up:


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

i have my homepage stuck on this stupid website..coolwwwsearch...i downloaded hijackthis...can someone help me

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 6:30:10 PM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WEPStat.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\winzip32.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=67.96.202.30:80
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C966C82E-DAEA-4A30-B788-EF32D6F7C3D4} - C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\popad.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WEPStat] WEPStat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Backup Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomega Backup\dtiom98.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomegaware\COMMANDER.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QUIKSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/237537101d8bf0540801/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37791.4431018519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi! 

As SpyBot S&D has just added Coolwwwsearch detection, this seems like the perfect occasion to put it to the test. 

Please do the following:
Download Spybot - Search & Destroy

After installing, _first_ press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.
Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds.

That ought to get rid of most of your spyware.

When you've done all that, go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Cheers,


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

Dll: C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\wz32.dll - 09/26/97 07:30
Extracting to "C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\"
Use Path: no Overlay Files: yes
WinZip can't find C:/Documents and Settings/Wocf/Local Settings/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5/43RREG5D/hijackthis[1].zip.


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

ignore that...this is the real thing from Hijack this

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 6:30:10 PM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WEPStat.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\winzip32.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=67.96.202.30:80
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C966C82E-DAEA-4A30-B788-EF32D6F7C3D4} - C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\popad.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WEPStat] WEPStat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Backup Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomega Backup\dtiom98.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomegaware\COMMANDER.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QUIKSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/237537101d8bf0540801/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37791.4431018519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, but did you first update and run SpyBot S&D, like I requested?

All of CWS is still there...


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

now i did....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:19:53 PM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WEPStat.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=67.96.202.30:80
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C966C82E-DAEA-4A30-B788-EF32D6F7C3D4} - C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\popad.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WEPStat] WEPStat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Backup Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomega Backup\dtiom98.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomegaware\COMMANDER.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QUIKSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/237537101d8bf0540801/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37791.4431018519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

now i did....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:19:53 PM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WEPStat.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=67.96.202.30:80
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C966C82E-DAEA-4A30-B788-EF32D6F7C3D4} - C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\popad.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WEPStat] WEPStat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Backup Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomega Backup\dtiom98.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomegaware\COMMANDER.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QUIKSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/237537101d8bf0540801/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37791.4431018519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

now i did....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:19:53 PM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WEPStat.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=67.96.202.30:80
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C966C82E-DAEA-4A30-B788-EF32D6F7C3D4} - C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\popad.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WEPStat] WEPStat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Backup Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomega Backup\dtiom98.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomegaware\COMMANDER.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QUIKSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/237537101d8bf0540801/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37791.4431018519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

now i did...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:19:53 PM, on 7/6/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WEPStat.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\Wocf\LOCALS~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=67.96.202.30:80
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C966C82E-DAEA-4A30-B788-EF32D6F7C3D4} - C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\popad.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\winnt\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WEPStat] WEPStat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X83 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X83.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Backup Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomega Backup\dtiom98.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IomegaWare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Iomegaware\COMMANDER.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuikSync.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\QuikSync\QUIKSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\winnt\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/237537101d8bf0540801/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.58-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37791.4431018519
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

umm...i hit reply 4 times...so well u can figure it out..they're all the same message


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Well, I dunno....  
I guess we'll have to remove it manually:

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Doublecheck so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close _all_ browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about :blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe

O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com

O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css*

Now restart your computer, and delete:

C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\WINNT\default.css

Finally go to Internet Options > Security, and select "Trusted Sites".

Press the "Sites" button. if you find **.coolwwwsearch.com* in there, remove it.

Cheers,


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks, how do i delete
C:winnt/system32/bootconf.exe
and the other thing


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Manually, by launching Windows Explorer, navigate to your C:winnt/system32 directory, find the file, and delete it, just like you delete any other file.

Or do a Find Files for bootconf.exe, and find it that way.


----------



## defconmusic (Jul 6, 2003)

by george..i think it's working....
thank you and god bless you so much...


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome. Glad we were able to help.


----------



## gripdoctor (Jul 6, 2003)

Ok. Working on it....

I don't know where this stuff comes from. I do a lot of business on the web, so I'm around a lot of ad sites. I also run a music production biz, so there might be some instances where "entertainment" becomes a nebulous term. Then there's the porn sites...I'd rather email a few of the more pernicious sites than post them publicly (in case there are kids about); sites that announce themselves off other pages -- there may be culprits there. I think, though, that most of the 01 entries were popunders linked to another parasite I just removed (the infamous onlinedialler family, and ISTBar). These 01's were easily removed by simply deleting the Hosts file.


----------



## gripdoctor (Jul 6, 2003)

Please, mister....Tell me I'm pretty

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\syslog\syslog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPGamesActiveMenu] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\ActiveMenu\HP\Games\ActiveMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [syslog lptt01] "C:\Program Files\syslog\syslog.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus1.exe" /WinStart
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Cribbage - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/it0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A891521-685E-4B6D-A9FD-759BB2CD6A66} (SecureImage Control) - http://www.psbwebsurveys.com/secure/SecureImage.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {11818680-FCF6-11D0-9808-0800092A4865} (FormFlow Form Control) - https://www.cbs.gov.on.ca/obra/forms/Codebase/FormCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {29C13B62-B9F7-4CD3-8CEF-0A58A1A99441} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat41.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,55/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37742.2440046296
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! WebCam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## gripdoctor (Jul 6, 2003)

Yep, I was right about the ISTBar. None of the porn sites are popping to coolwwwsearch.com. Thanx a huge million. Let me know if there's anything suspicious left here. I'm running a pair of killers right now to try to dig out any little bits left.

You guys are awesome. METALLICA ROCKS!!!


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi gripdoctor,

Thanks for trying to help find this <self edited strong languages, you´re right there might be kids around >

You need to fix these again:

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37

Then reboot and go to Internet Options > Security, and select "Trusted Sites".

Press the "Sites" button. if you find *.coolwwwsearch.com in there, remove it.

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## gripdoctor (Jul 6, 2003)

Actually, I had to go back and delete these about five times. Others might note that with these in place, the default search on their browser will likely still be youfindall.net; clicking the Search button on the browser toolbar is a good test to see if you've weeded out all of these little tendrils.

Also, I did a check on my wife's side of the computer (we've set up different user sections, just for organization). The stuff I wiped off of mine was mostly still tucked away on her side, except for the general system stuff and any .exe files I deleted earlier. Mostly browser-related. Again, others might want to keep an eye on that as well.

I'm clean now. I'll keep you posted if I come across this little demon again (ie where, when and who).

Thanks a bunch.
Steve


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I've got that same page back again, except this time its on my search icon instead of my homepage. I've run Hijack This, i tried to delete what i thought was the correct entry, and even deleted it from the 'trusted sites', but its persistent.

This is my Hijack This log, please help.

Thanks.

***************************************************
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 15:00:18, on 07/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LTSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\S3Tray2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tp4serv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\TP98TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\Qctray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\AEIWLSTA.EXE
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Stanford\PC-Leland\pcleland.exe
C:\Program Files\Stanford\PC-Leland\krbcc32s.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\Program Files\Stanford\PC-AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Vineet\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.stanford.edu/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTSMMSG] LTSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3Tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4serv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPTRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\TP98TRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMGAG] RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCTRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\Qctray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEIWLSTA.EXE] AEIWLSTA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PC-Leland.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
***************************************************


----------



## versus (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi again, 

I think i've fixed it. I deleted the following file and then did the scan again and deleted it again. Did this twice and it seems to have solved the issue. 

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31

Thanks a ton. This forum is fantastic. 
Cheers,

Versus.


----------



## symmetry (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, it's got me too! Here's my output from Hijack This - I'll anxiously await your advice!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 11:47:32 PM, on 07/07/2003
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILD FILE\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\SYMPROXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZIP\NZFPROP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FIREHAND TECHNOLOGIES\EMBER\FBZPAPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SHOCKWAVE.COM\SHOCKMACHINE\SMREMINDER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MAXYZ\MAXYZ.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILD FILE\GOBACK\GBMENU.EXE
C:\ESM2\STMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZIP DOWNLOAD DEMON\NETZIP DOWNLOAD DEMON.EXE
C:\ESM2\EBRR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\SCANWIZ5\SDII.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SECURECRT 3.0\SECURECRT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SDI\TN3270 PLUS\TN3270.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL\ATRACK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\DOWNLOAD\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 216.215.191.3 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 24.88.14.109 sbdev
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NetZIPFolders] C:\Program Files\Netzip\nzfprop.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerQuest Startup Utility] C:\Program Files\PowerQuest\PartitionMagic5\UTILITY\MMOVER32\PQINIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iamapp] C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Wild File\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [nisserv] C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISSERV.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BlazeChanger] C:\Program Files\Firehand Technologies\Ember\FBZPaper.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ShockmachineReminder] C:\Program Files\shockwave.com\Shockmachine\SmReminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Maxyz.lnk = C:\Program Files\Maxyz\Maxyz.exe
O4 - Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wild File\GoBack\GBMenu.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: EPSON Background Monitor.lnk = C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
O4 - Startup: Download Demon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Netzip Download Demon\NETZIP DOWNLOAD DEMON.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microtek Scanner Finder.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Twain_32\ScanWiz5\SDII.exe
O4 - Startup: Outlook Express.lnk = C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
O9 - Extra button: Net2Phone (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Net2Phone (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .hlq: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nphcd32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .aif: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {8FBFE5FF-5E98-11D3-80AF-00C04FCFBC72} (SurveyCtl35 Class) - http://activex.microsoft.com/controls/mtswizards/sw35.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.3.0_02) - https://wtbjag1w.fcc.gov/ieplugin/j2re-1_3_0_02-win.exe
O16 - DPF: {1D2DCA0D-B30F-40AD-9690-087105F214EC} - http://fr4-download.nocreditcard.com/download/Object/ieaccess2.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = alltel.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = alltel.net
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
O1 - Hosts: 216.215.191.3 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 24.88.14.109 sbdev
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O16 - DPF: {1D2DCA0D-B30F-40AD-9690-087105F214EC} - http://fr4-download.nocreditcard.co...t/ieaccess2.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/Sh...n/bin/cabsa.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

bootconf.exe
default.css


----------



## symmetry (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello, Top Banana - thanks for the info. If you don't mind, could I ask you a couple of questions? Not questioning the advice, mind you; just trying to get a bit of an education here!

On the '01-Hosts' entries - what do they represent? I ask because two of the IP addresses are valid on my company's network; one, for example, is used in a product called SecureCrt.

On the '016-DPF' entries - is the 'Symantec RuFSI' entry just some unused function, or maybe an exposure of some sort in Norton AntiVirus or Personal Firewall?

And, what is the purpose of the Windows files I'll be deleting ('bootconf.exe' and 'default.css')?

Sorry - hope you don't mind playing professor! Thanks again!


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi symmetry,

You can leave the hosts file entries that are needed for your local network in, but the third one certainly has to go, because it redirects the msn search pages to coolw3search

Default.css is a stylesheet that was used everytime you opened IE and changes your search- and startpages to coolw3search.
Bootconf.exe is the startup entry that is set to make sure default.css is reset everytime you boot.

About the Symantec ActiveX: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/analyzer.nsf/docid/2003062412233347?Open&src=w

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## symmetry (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks, both of you guys. It took three passes through the process to totally squash this thing. (Slimy little bugger, isn't it?) And, I found it also cleared up a problem I'd been blaming on eBay. Keying an entry in their search field had changed - there was a significant delay between typing in the characters and their being displayed. That's all back to normal now.

Again, many thanks, and best regards to you both!


----------



## FireStar86 (Jul 8, 2003)

PLEASE HELP ME CLEAR THE FILE

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 8:35:18 , on 7/8/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER PLUS! 2\MSGPLUS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PELMICED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PROMON.EXE
C:\IBMTOOLS\APTEZBTN\APTEZBP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KILL POPUP\KILLPOPUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TVTMD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0007.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://www.freehqmovies.com/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.pacific.net.sg/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://search.xrenoder.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://www.freehqmovies.com/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.freehqmovies.com/enter.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://search.xrenoder.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] PELMICED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [acclaunch] C:\IBMTools\Access IBM\bin\AccLaunch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Promon.exe] Promon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEZBProc] c:\ibmtools\aptezbtn\aptezbp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 lptt01] "C:\Program Files\rb32\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kill Popup] C:\Program Files\Kill Popup\KillPopup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVTMD] C:\WINDOWS\TVTMD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherCast] C:\Program Files\WeatherCast\Weather.exe /q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SEARCH (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ANTIVIRUS (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ENTERTAINMENT (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SECURITY (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: SEARCH (HKLM)
O13 - DefaultPrefix: http://www001.upp.so-net.ne:[email protected]/c/c.pl?url=
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://dgl.microsoft.com/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A607D08-EEC4-11D5-AB13-000102C5D598} (sBChecker Control) - http://maxonline.starhub.com/smartbridge/sBChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003063001/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi FireStar86,

First download and run RapidBlaster killer from: http://www.wilderssecurity.net/specialinfo/rapidblaster.html
Check the following items in HijackThis.
Close *all* windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://www.freehqmovies.com/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://search.xrenoder.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://www.freehqmovies.com/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.freehqmovies.com/enter.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]WJ2304LFD0SF9FSD0A2T4LDF809JOW4WJ2304LFD0SF9FSD0A2T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]T4LD%2E%
42%49%5A/search.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://search.xrenoder.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 lptt01] "C:\Program Files\rb32\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVTMD] C:\WINDOWS\TVTMD.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherCast] C:\Program Files\WeatherCast\Weather.exe /q
O13 - DefaultPrefix: http://www001.upp.so-net. ne:[email protected]%5A/c/c.pl?url=
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {6A607D08-EEC4-11D5-AB13-000102C5D598} (sBChecker Control) - http://maxonline.starhub.com/smartbridge/sBChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...n/bin/cabsa.cab <= only if it is older then 26-6

Reboot after doing so, preferably into safe mode and delete:
C:\WINDOWS\TVTMD.EXE
C:\Program Files\WeatherCast <= entire folder

Keep us posted,

Pieter


----------



## RedDynasty (Jul 8, 2003)

ok i think i fixed it, but just to be sure i didnt miss anything here's the log file

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSVR\SYSTEM\INETSW95.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\VISIONEER ONETOUCH\ONETOUCHMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\PPWEBCAP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=proxy.cno.us:8080
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft WebServer] C:\Program Files\WebSvr\System\svctrl /init
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV DefAlert] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\DEFALERT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICSDCLT] C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\icsdclt.dll,ICSClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanSoft PaperPort 7 Registration Reminder] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\NAVBROWSER.EXE" /r /i "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\NavLoad.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\ONETOU~2.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft WebServer] C:\Program Files\WebSvr\System\inetsw95.exe -w3svc
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PPWebCap] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\PPWebCap.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BMUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BMUpdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: Check for OneTouch Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\WiseUpdt.exe
O4 - User Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - User Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - User Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - User Startup: Check for OneTouch Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\WiseUpdt.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} (MSN Chat Control 4.2) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {68BCE50A-DC9B-4519-A118-6FDA19DB450D} (Info Class) - http://www.blizzard.com/support/includes/cabs/si.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {0075546E-5D3D-11D2-A3E5-0060971304D8} (WTX_Installer Class) - http://www.webtrends.com/Download/Browser/Plugins/WordUtils/v4.7/Microsoft/wtx_setup.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37801.5690972222

thanks for the help,

RD


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi RedDynasty,

Check the following items in HijackThis.
Close *all* windows except HijackThis and click Fix checked:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanSoft PaperPort 7 Registration Reminder] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\NAVBROWSER.EXE" /r /i "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SCANSOFT\PAPERPORT\NavLoad.ini"
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {68BCE50A-DC9B-4519-A118-6FDA19DB450D} (Info Class) - http://www.blizzard.com/support/includes/cabs/si.cab
O16 - DPF: {0075546E-5D3D-11D2-A3E5-0060971304D8} (WTX_Installer Class) - http://www.webtrends.com/Download/B...t/wtx_setup.dll

Reboot after doing so. You did a good job at cleaning out coolwwwsearch, but this is some more that are good riddens.

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## phantom309 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, I too have had problems with coolwwsearch and youfindit. I've also had an annoying pop up offering to sell me anti pop up software. The cheek! I never had a problem before with opo ups.

I ran Hijack this. I've tried removing the obvious bits, but don't really know what I'm doing so the problem keeps returning. Please help! Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 22:04:26, on 08/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\anvshell.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Steven\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 6 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about:blank 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [anvshell] anvshell.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LiveNote] livenote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Check, and have Hijack This fix the following:

*R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about :blank 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe

O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css*

Now restart your computer, and delete:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Cheers,


----------



## filfy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi guys, i've also been hit by this hyjacker. Could someone please help me get rid of this thing. Here is a copy of my hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 11:18:22 AM, on 7/9/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Phillip Coloca\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHQInit] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Program\AHQInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O13 - DefaultPrefix: 
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css



Thanks heaps guys


----------



## nahtanoj (Jul 8, 2003)

I know you guys have helped so many people. Please help me, too. In addition to hijacking my home page, I now can't see the type until several seconds after I types words into any web site. I have no idea if this is related to coolwwwsearch or not, but it sucks. I'd love to file a class action lawsuit against these guys. While someone on my PC clicked on something, nobody clicked on "Please highjack my PC and force me to use a substandard home page by embedding nearly unremovable entries throughout my files so I feel invaded and spend 15 hours trying to figure out how to remove it." It must be a computer crime of some kind. Anyway, thanks in advance for the help!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 9:45:17 PM, on 7/8/03
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CHPSTART.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] IrMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHIPSStart] CHPSTART.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37615.4932175926
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30 about :blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%30
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## slothman46 (Jul 9, 2003)

What do I delete? Thanks so much for the help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 1:00:58 PM, on 7/9/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\COMPAQ EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQBZL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\MONITOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AMEDDTCT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMPAQ\COMPAQ~1\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPENH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WINSYS32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SOPHOS SWEEP\ICMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SERVICES32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%33%34%34%30%31%32
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=socks=127.0.0.1:1080
R3 - URLSearchHook: XTSearchHook Class - {6E6DD93E-1FC3-4F43-8AFB-1B7B90C9D3EB} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Essdc] essdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe /q
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Encompass Monitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\MONITOR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Compaq Internet Setup] C:\Compaq\Internet\InetWizard.exe /RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WIN32] C:\WINDOWS\WINSYS32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InterCheckMonitor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SOPHOS SWEEP\ICMON.EXE" -minimised
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Easy Access Button Support\cpqbzl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [EncMonitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [System32] C:\WINDOWS\Services32.exe NORMAL
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8F2846E-CE36-11D0-AC83-00C04FD97575} (Lernout & Hauspie TruVoice American English TTS Engine) - http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/agent2/tv_enua.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {28F00B0F-DC4E-11D3-ABEC-005004A44EEB} (Register Class) - http://content.hiwirenetworks.net/inbrowser/cabfiles/2.5.30/Hiwire.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7D2588A-7FB5-47DC-8830-832605661009} (Live Collaboration) - https://livesc02.custhelp.com/swoosh/nike_store/rnt/rnl/java/RntX.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess (Live Collaboration) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {C4847596-972C-11D0-9567-00A0C9273C2A} (Crystal Report Viewer Control) - https://www.peryourhealth.com/viewer/activeXViewer/activexviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?1039448506340
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Fleet (QuickTime Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/fltt2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 (QuickTime Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client (QuickTime Object) - http://irc.theamateurchat.com/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## nahtanoj (Jul 8, 2003)

This site is great, and the advice was excellent. Does anyone know if there exists for free download and use (i) a free anti-pop up add program and (ii) and anti-hijacking program? I know there are anti-spyware programs and they seem to work fairly well, but have limited functionality unless you buy them. Does the new NU have any of these capabilities? Thanks!


----------



## davidro (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi and thanks for this great service! I'm posting my log in hope that there's a kind soul who'll help another fool with reg problems (me):

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 4:04:34 PM, on 7/9/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP2 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\DELL\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\DELL\AccessDirect\DadTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb06.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Linksys\WPC11 Config Utility\WPC11Cfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.0.1\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\My Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://recordonline.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=127.0.0.1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak=http://www.search-2003.com/
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.recordonline.com/"); (C:\Documents and Settings\dfeld\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\5qvg5jke.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\dfeld\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\5qvg5jke.slt\prefs.js)
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - C:\WINNT\winshow.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINNT\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINNT\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DadApp] C:\Program Files\DELL\AccessDirect\dadapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINNT\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 1.0.1.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.0.1\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Instant Wireless Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\WPC11 Config Utility\WPC11Cfg.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: %programfiles%\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} (MetaStreamCtl Class) - https://components.viewpoint.com/ad...tmosphere/diner.aer&title=Dark City D I N E R
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1DA3C4AB-E6B6-47A6-B0F3-1BD81524B51B} (ActiveWorldsDownload Control) - http://www.activeworlds.com/products/ActiveWorldsDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37785.8967939815
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://careercast.webex.com/client/latest/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## Librarian (Jul 9, 2003)

WHEW! Am I ever glad I came across this site! I, too, have problems with coolwwwsearch forcing itself as my home page. I ran Hijack This and here is what it revealed. If someone could help me remove this evil thing from my computer I would really appreciate it

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 5:50:09 PM, on 7/9/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMPU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ICE\BLACKICE\BLACKICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://home.netscape.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch200.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
F1 - win.ini: run=c:\windows\SYSTEM\cmmpu.exe
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.yahoo.com/"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\default\prefs.js)
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DispDir] C:\Program Files\Creative\Display Director\DispDir.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O4 - Startup: BlackICE.lnk = C:\Program Files\Network ICE\BlackICE\blackice.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {4248083C-9656-11D2-8B7F-00105A17847A} - http://downloads.mplayer.com/MplayerAutoInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0727.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37800.3851041667
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer (Update Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids (Update Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt1_x.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = http://www.anything-internet.com/redir.dll?2..00000409.0..0.aisdgc1205002.1.030?ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

.


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

davidro

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries. Close all browser windows before fixing.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak=http://www.search-2003.com/
O1 - Hosts: 66.250.171.136 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - C:\WINNT\winshow.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
C:\WINNT\default.css


----------



## vnahrmann (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi my name is Volker and I think I have this same problem with my machine. I found this site on google and have read this thread. I have downloaded the "Hijack this" program, have run it, and here are my results:

-----start quote--------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 21:02:34, on 7/9/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\EarthLink 5.0\conmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S0HIC1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\aconti.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Volker\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchv.com/search.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=sas.ne1.attbb.net:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=*.ne1.attbb.net
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 209.66.123.175 admin.promaxhost.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.66.123.175 tds.alekshost.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.66.123.175 tds.bgporn.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.66.123.175 red****.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.66.123.175 www.geo-traffic.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.66.123.175 www.bloodyroot.com
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to filterlist (WebWasher) - http://-Web.Washer-/ie_add
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {01112B00-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com RemoteControl Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgrc.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {54823A9D-6BAE-11D5-B519-0050BA2413EB} (ChkDVDCtl Class) - http://www.gocyberlink.com/winxp/CheckDVD.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

------endquote-----

What do I do now?? Thanks in advance. Volker


----------



## vnahrmann (Jul 10, 2003)

I have downloaded spybot and run it but the coowwws. is still there. When I run hijackthis , here is what the log looks like:
------start quote-----
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 20:30:05, on 7/11/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\EarthLink 5.0\conmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S0HIC1.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Volker\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchv.com/search.php?qq=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=sas.ne1.attbb.net:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=*.ne1.attbb.net
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to filterlist (WebWasher) - http://-Web.Washer-/ie_add
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {01112B00-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com RemoteControl Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgrc.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {54823A9D-6BAE-11D5-B519-0050BA2413EB} (ChkDVDCtl Class) - http://www.gocyberlink.com/winxp/CheckDVD.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37811.8678125
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

-------end quote-------

What can I do now? anybody help please Volker


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37 about :blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchv.com/search.php?qq=%s
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## vnahrmann (Jul 10, 2003)

Dear topbanana, thanks again for the great help. I finally got rid of this. After repeated trys I was able to get rid of all of the files and everything is back to normal. I needed to repeat the hijack program on all of the users on my computer as it was reinfecting itself if I just restarted after cleaning just one. Also had to delete the default.css AND the bootconf.exe files, as leaving one there seamed to make the other one come back. Also had to make sure the trusted sites in the internet tools were deleted ( for all users). I hope it stays clean for a while. Thanks again, Volker


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Good work vnahrmann.


----------



## sherman (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm having the same problem as Cathy and versus. I went to hijack this and scan. Here is a copy of my log. I hope you can help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 9:30:25 AM, on 7/12/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT WORKS\WKSSB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB02.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\AUDIO\PROGRAM\CTMIX32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\CONTENT.IE5\85INGPQR\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about:blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://srch-us2.hpwis.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=WPMedia
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb02.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\Program Files\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTRegRun] C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreativeMixer] C:\Program Files\Creative\Audio\PROGRAM\CTMIX32.EXE /t
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Startup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003063001/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31 about :blank 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## sherman (Jul 12, 2003)

Sorry it took so long to reply. My phone line went dead. I understand how to do the fixed check, but I don't know what to do after I restart. Where can I find the two items I need to delete?


----------



## sherman (Jul 12, 2003)

I think I have it now. I had to go to hijack several times before everrything was deleted. I never did find out where to delete the last two items on the list after restart, but ou preferred home page is back. Thanks for your help. If I have any more problems, I'll be in touch. Thanks.


----------



## bodenhausen (Jul 13, 2003)

Greeting from the San Francisco Bay Area!

I too need similar help!

I am VERY NEW here (first posting), but it appears my problem has been asked and answered many times. Since I am a 'NEWBIE' I will post the results of my scan and request that those of you more knowledgable than I (99.9999% of you) confirm what should be deleted.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=1c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchv.com/search.php?qq=%s
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 216.65.3.76 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.40.16.227 www.yahoo.org
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] c:\mouse\system\em_exec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cpqns] c:\compaq\cpqinet\cpqnpcss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\MotiveAssistant\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP7600usb] C:\PAPRPORT\FBDirect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\WEBROOT\MYFIRE~1\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Accelerate2002] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Accelerate\accelerate2002.exe /S
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [isdbdc] c:\compaq\internet\isdbdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\MY FIREWALL\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bookmarks] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\MY PERSONAL FAVORITES\PBMARKS.EXE /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MutexServiceEx] Sys32Smm.exe /run
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 5.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\America Online 5.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: BonziBUDDY.lnk = C:\Program Files\Plus!\SYSAGENT.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office Fast Start.lnk = C:\MSOffice\Office\FASTBOOT.EXE
O4 - Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 4.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4A435CF-3583-11D4-91BD-0048546A1450} (acx_install Class) - http://www.nocreditcard.com/ncc/httpload.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C98419E-324F-11D3-9A23-00C04FF40D52} (McAfee Clinic AV Installer Control) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/virusscan/mgavinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.103/025827a8085e7507e820/netzip/RdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.25.152/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37764.8998148148
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4275/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Any and all help gratefully appreciated!!

BTY, I just installed a firewall, webroot's INTERNET ESSENTIALS to see if it precludes a reappearance of this problem as no one in the household is owing up to a download 

Jeff


----------



## bodenhausen (Jul 13, 2003)

Hello again!

Forgot to mention the appearance of a dialog box that appears sometimes while on the internet. I do not know what causes it to appear and it doesn't seem to be associated with any particular problem. The box reads:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error!

Program: C:\WINDOWS\WINLOGON.EXE
abnormal program termination

Perhaps this is associated with the hijacker???

THX!

Jeff


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Sys32Smm.exe What is this file?


----------



## bodenhausen (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi TB!

I ma not sure! It may be associated with the installation of the fire wall as it was created the same day.

THX!

Jeff


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Apparently Webroot/washer.exe installs it.

http://forums.techguy.org/search.ph...d=478887&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for that. It would appear to be from Webroot so that is fine.

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries. Close all windows except for HijackThis before fixing.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%36%35%36%33%38%37
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchv.com/search.php?qq=%s
O1 - Hosts: 216.65.3.76 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.40.16.227 www.yahoo.org
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - Startup: BonziBUDDY.lnk = C:\Program Files\Plus!\SYSAGENT.EXE
O16 - DPF: {A4A435CF-3583-11D4-91BD-0048546A1450} (acx_install Class) - http://www.nocreditcard.com/ncc/httpload.cab
O16 - DPF: {34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.103/025827a8085e75...etzip/RdxIE.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css

Restart your computer and delete

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bootconf.exe
c:\windows\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\Plus!
C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## bodenhausen (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks TB and Rog!

I will sign off, close the extra windows and see about fixing this problem. Everyone's help is GREATLY appreciated!

Jeff


----------



## bodenhausen (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi all!

I am back and all 'appears' to be fixed. It took 4 time to totally remove all of the 'coolwwwsearch' remnants. About 3/4 of the lines were removed the first time. The remaining 25% disappeared gradually as I repeatedly requested their 'fixing' using 'highjack this'. I didn't delete the remaining Windows or Programs files as requested after rebooting until all of the 'highjackees' were gone.

The most up-to-date scan leaves me with the following. If I have missed anything that needs to be removed, or something new has appeared, please let me know. Many thanks for everyone's help and patience!

Jeff

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] c:\mouse\system\em_exec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cpqns] c:\compaq\cpqinet\cpqnpcss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\MotiveAssistant\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP7600usb] C:\PAPRPORT\FBDirect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\WEBROOT\MYFIRE~1\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Accelerate2002] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Accelerate\accelerate2002.exe /S
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [isdbdc] c:\compaq\internet\isdbdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\MY FIREWALL\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bookmarks] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\MY PERSONAL FAVORITES\PBMARKS.EXE /S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MutexServiceEx] Sys32Smm.exe /run
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 5.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\America Online 5.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office Fast Start.lnk = C:\MSOffice\Office\FASTBOOT.EXE
O4 - Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 4.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C98419E-324F-11D3-9A23-00C04FF40D52} (McAfee Clinic AV Installer Control) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/virusscan/mgavinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.25.152/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37764.8998148148
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4275/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Fix

O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com


----------



## bodenhausen (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi TB!

Many thanks again! I suspected that line as well (it is very similar to the first msn 'Host' line I did list & remove), but it wasn't there when I ran the first scan. It appeared only after (the 1st) rebooting and without my trying to get back on-line.

My computer here appears to have gotten a new life as it is considerably faster on the web. I have you gentlemen to thank for this 

Jeff


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

:up:


----------



## arnoldm2003 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a similar problem. www.coolwwwsearch.com keeps appearing as my default home page. Here is my Hijack log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 10:08:46, on 7/15/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP3 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hidserv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\Mixer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\MultiMedia Keyboard\MultiMedia Keyboard\1.0\KbdAp32A.exe
C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZSTC05.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZENG05.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.344\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%63/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.google.nl/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%61/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://%77%77%77%2e%63%6f%6f%6c%77%77%77%73%65%61%72%63%68%2e%63%6f%6d/%7a/%62/%78%31%2e%63%67%69?%31%30%31
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
O1 - Hosts: 1123694712 auto.search.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6} - C:\PROGRA~1\FRESHD~1\FRESHD~1\fdcatch.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2843DAC1-05EF-11D2-95BA-0060083493D6} - C:\WINNT\Speech\Dragon\web_ie.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINNT\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDElbyCDFL] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\CloneCD\ElbyCheck.exe" /L ElbyCDFL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBKEYBOARD] C:\Program Files\MultiMedia Keyboard\MultiMedia Keyboard\1.0\KbdAp32A.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINNT\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: officejet 6100.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &All by FD - C:\Program Files\FreshDevices\FreshDownload\fdiectx2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with &FD - C:\Program Files\FreshDevices\FreshDownload\fdiectx.htm
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/big/1.1.63-big/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37583.3451967593
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINNT\default.css

Thanks in advance, Arnold


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Download and run CWShredder by Merijn Bellekom, of Hijack This and Startuplist fame. It will remove every last trace of Coolwwwsearch and all its variants.

Cheers,


----------



## arnoldm2003 (Jul 15, 2003)

That was easy! It worked very well! Thank you for your help.

Arnold


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Pleasure!


----------



## tekspirit (Jul 25, 2003)

Very useful discussion!

Tek


----------



## KattMarl (Jul 29, 2003)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU Tony! My brother's machine was corrupted by the same "CoolwwwSearch" and following your posted instructions to all of us, helped me to fix his problem completely. YOU ROCK! :up:

Has this "coolwwwsearch" started making the rounds? I work for a computer software company which is reasonably protected, but our customers will probably start to get hit soon. Is the intrusive nature of the coding too much for simple spysearching software?


Cheers! 
KM


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome. Glad to hear that helped. 

In fact there's no particular reason why the Spyware developers wouldn't be able to develop effective detection and removal for this one, and I've no doubt it won't take long.

I guess they're just swamped by the ever increasing number of new and mutated baddies popping up everywhere.


----------



## dorchit (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks a million TONY! I used the single step solution in your message of 07-15-2003, viz., downloading & running CWShredder to get rid of the problem, nagging me now for several weeks!! Wish I had come across the is Site earlier. I was indeed surprised that so many have been facing the same problem as me.

Thanks once again for the help!


----------



## kirsten (Aug 24, 2003)

Tony...

Do you ever tire of your constant battle with the youfindall.net and firstbookmark.net monsters?

I was so relieved to find your postings!!-- I'm another of the (minimally computer literate) many that fight the change in homepage to these culprits every time I reboot.

Here are my HijackThis scan results. Can you tell me where my problems are?

many, many thanks...
kirsten

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 9:32:16 PM, on 8/23/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\FSScrCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn6.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YPager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/c/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/a/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us6.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us6.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us6.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/b/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://www.coolwwwsearch.com/z/a/x1.cgi?101 (obfuscated)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysPnP] C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootconf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Screen Saver Control.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\FSScrCtl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center UI.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Shadow\ShadowBar.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.coolwwwsearch.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.msn.com
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37853.4286111111
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B6BD9140-72A0-42A2-BF16-32C14E7F02FD}: NameServer = 209.244.0.3 209.244.0.4
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\default.css


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

kirsten

Welcome to TSG!

Click on the link below and it will download cwshredder. UnZipit and close all browser windows then click on the cwshredder.exe and let it do it's thing.

Restart your computer when it is finished.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/cwshredder.zip

Then go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?...n&page=download and download Spybot.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press "Online" and "Search for Updates" .

Put a check mark at and install all updates.

Click "Check for Problems" and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove all it finds.

Restart your computer.

Come back here and post another HT log and we'll get rid of what's left.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 24, 2003)

okay...
i downloaded and ran cwshredder...
i updated/ran spybot...
i restarted my computer...

and here is my new hijack log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.1
Scan saved at 6:11:05 PM, on 8/26/2003
Platform: Windows XP 
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\FSScrCtl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us6.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us6.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us6.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Screen Saver Control.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\FSScrCtl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center UI.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Shadow\ShadowBar.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37853.4286111111

how does it look?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

kirsten

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about :blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about :blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about :blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about :blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about :blank

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about :blank

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about :blank

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about :blank

O4 - Global Startup: hp center UI.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Shadow\ShadowBar.exe

O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe

Retart your computer.

I would also advise that you download Adaware and run it too. Not that I see a lot of spyware left here but I think it is wise for every PC user to run it and Spybot weekly. I do.

So please do the following.

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ and download Adaware 6

Install the program and launch it.

I strongly recommend that you read the help file to familiarize yourself with the program.

Before running the scan look at the top of the main window and you will see a Gear Icon. This is where you configure the settings. Click on that and then in the next window that pops up click on the "Scanning" tab on the left side. Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.
The click on the "Tweak" tab and under "Scanning engine" put a check by "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then......under "Cleaning engine" put a ckeck by "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot" then click "Proceed"

I would also recommend that in the "Tweak" section there under "Web Update Settings" that you put a check by "Automatically look for updated reference files upon start" and "Always back up reference file before updating". This way it will automatically check for updates before you scan.

Next in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and get the latest referencefiles.
After getting the latest referencefiles you are ready to scan.

Click "Start" and in the next window make sure "Active in depth scanning" is checked then click "Next" and the scan will begin.

When it is finished let it fix everything it finds.

Restart your computer.

Since you have Spybot be sure and take advantage of the "Immunize" feature.

Finally go here http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=38;t=3051 for info on how this happens and how to prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find a link to Javacool's SpywareBlaster. Get it and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster will go a long way toward keeping you spyware free.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 24, 2003)

THANK YOU flrman1!!

I think with your help I have finally reclaimed control over my homepage! 

Your advice was very helpful!

Thanks again...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Glad to help! :up:


----------



## SkazZ (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi their en hoi Tony,

I could communicate in Dutch with Tony but I won't so others can have benefit of this post and further posts on this item!!

I have run the following programs: Ad-aware 6.0, Spybot S&D, PestControl, Trojan Guarder v3.95 and CWShredder.

CWShredder killt the first 2 R1 but they keep appearing up. Ad-watch blocks them every time after I delete them.

Hope you can help me fix my problem because iexplore and explorer are running very slow.

Thnx for your time already!!!

Greetings Wiebe

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 9:54:02, on 26-9-2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\blackd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\rapapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\navapw32.exe
D:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\SymProxySvc.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISSERV.EXE
D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
D:\Chatten\Chatprogrammas\JawsIrc\mirc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Ad-aware 6\Ad-watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Program Files\Trojan Guarder\Trojan Guarder.exe
C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\blackice.exe
C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\SpeedUpMyPC\SpeedUpMyPC.exe
C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\SpeedUpMyPC\helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
D:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.couldnotfind.com/search_page.html?&account_id=132702
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.couldnotfind.com/search_page.html?&account_id=132702
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.nl/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.google.nl/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iamapp] C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedUpMyPC] C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\SpeedUpMyPC\SpeedUpMyPC.exe traybar
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] D:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] D:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Trojan Guarder.lnk = D:\Program Files\Trojan Guarder\Trojan Guarder.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - D:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &NeoTrace It! - D:\PROGRA~1\NEOTRA~1\NTXcontext.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: NeoTrace It! (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/scandl_cnry.cab
O16 - DPF: {4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{66C8D8C7-D6FD-4AB0-8DD8-7B33A6771D79}: NameServer = 62.58.50.5 62.58.50.6

Start a day with a joke and end a day with a laugh


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

SkazZ

run hijackthis, tick all below, doublecheck to make sure you haven't missed any, close all browser windows & press fix checked

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.couldnotfind.com/search_...count_id=132702
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.couldnotfind.com/search_...count_id=132702
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.google.nl/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/scandl_cnry.cab

Then 
*download AdAware 6 181 
Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".*
Then ........

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"
From main window :Click "Start" then " Activate in-depth scan"

then......

click "Use custom scanning options>Customize" and have these options on: "Scan within archives" ,"Scan active processes","Scan registry", "Deep scan registry" ,"Scan my IE Favorites for banned URL" and "Scan my host-files"

then.........

go to settings(the gear on top of AdAware)>Tweak>Scanning engine and tick "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then........"Cleaning engine" and tick "Automaticly try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

then...... click "proceed" to save your settings.

Now to scan it´s just to click the "Scan" button.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it.

*then
Download Spybot - Search & Destroy from http://security.kolla.de

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.
Next, close all Internet Explorer and OE windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds that is marked in RED.*


----------



## SkazZ (Sep 26, 2003)

It cost me some time because two others have checked their own computer in the meantime. one found 67 items with adaware and with spybot 12 and after that she was clean. Advised her to scan 3 times a day with 5 hours interval if any problem wil come back.

I will put my new log over here so you can check it....I think all went well and I thank you very much for your help!!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 14:30:08, on 26-9-2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\blackd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE\rapapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\navapw32.exe
D:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\SymProxySvc.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISSERV.EXE
D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
D:\Chatten\Chatprogrammas\JawsIrc\mirc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\SpeedUpMyPC\SpeedUpMyPC.exe
C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\SpeedUpMyPC\helper.exe
D:\Chatten\Chatprogrammas\Borgirc\mirc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
D:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUpdate.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.nl/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iamapp] C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\IAMAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedUpMyPC] C:\Program Files\LIUtilities\SpeedUpMyPC\SpeedUpMyPC.exe traybar
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] D:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] D:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] D:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Trojan Guarder.lnk = D:\Program Files\Trojan Guarder\Trojan Guarder.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - D:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &NeoTrace It! - D:\PROGRA~1\NEOTRA~1\NTXcontext.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: NeoTrace It! (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{66C8D8C7-D6FD-4AB0-8DD8-7B33A6771D79}: NameServer = 62.58.50.5 62.58.50.6

translation: take a beer on my expenses )

And also a new log from a girlfriend who's english is poor.
She has adware 181 and spybot S&D!!!

I had to download her the adaware and then DCC it to me. I couldn't downloaded it myself 

Here is her log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 14:28:33, on 26-9-2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\HennesScript26\mirc32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\PopUp Killer\PopUpKiller.exe
C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.startpagina.nl/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.startpagina.nl/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKey] C:\WINDOWS\Twain_32\FlatBed\HotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PE2CKFNT SE] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 2 SE\ChkFont.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpInspector] C:\Program Files\GIANT Company Software inc\PopUp Inspector\PopUpInspector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpKiller] C:\Program Files\PopUp Killer\popupkiller.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [63029116.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\63029116.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] "C:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPMemCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrolCL] C:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PestPatrolCL.exe 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe "Gerbrand & miriam"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe "Gerbrand & miriam"
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5B27C20D-FFB6-4054-BA78-DE4A059BC75A} (Microsoft Office Template Downloader) - http://office.microsoft.com/dutch/TemplateGallery/msotd.cab
O16 - DPF: {841A9192-5690-11D4-A258-0040954A01BE} (DialXSCtl Object) - http://dialxs.nl/install/dialxs.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37776.9648958333
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE8287E9-5F43-11D3-ABCA-00105A5C1F46} (HouseCall Control) - http://www.housecall.nl/housecall/xscan4.cab


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi SkazZ,

In the first log have these fixed:
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

In the second log:
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [63029116.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\63029116.exe
O16 - DPF: {4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {841A9192-5690-11D4-A258-0040954A01BE} (DialXSCtl Object) - http://dialxs.nl/install/dialxs.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab

After a reboot delete C:\WINDOWS\System32\63029116.exe

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## SkazZ (Sep 26, 2003)

Thnx for your quick reply. Tomorrow we will work it out because she had to work en tonight she had to go out.

You will hear from me tomorrow!!


----------



## rriopel (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi there .. can someone please help me ... like others here I have problems with this cool search popping up and I cannot get rid of it ... I read the posts and well consider that all cases are unique. Can someone please examine my hijack this results and offer some advice ... thanks!

Bob
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 2:01:46 PM, on 9/30/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 SP1 (5.50.4522.1800)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WEBSCANX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\ALOGSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\PHOTO IMAGING\HPI_MONITOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IOWATCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\IOMEGA\TOOLS\IMGICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSMAIN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,Search = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\..\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\MSINFO\msinfo.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiQiPcl] AtiQiPcl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evidence Eliminator] C:\PROGRAM FILES\EVIDENCE ELIMINATOR\ee.exe /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mount Safe & Sound] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\SAFE & SOUND\FBMOUNT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI Launchpad] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI MULTIMEDIA\MAIN\LAUNCHPD.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "c:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Iomega Watch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IOWATCH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Disk Icons.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Startup: Refresh.lnk = C:\Program Files\Iomega\Tools\REFRESH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\Web\oslogo.bmp


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Run CWshredder from 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/cwshredder.zip


----------



## mymble (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi everyone, I just found this place via a desperate google search and you might just save my life! I have run spybot and it points me to coolWWWsearch threats in my IE settings, and it's driving me crazy. Can anyone help? By the way, Dolphin and Supernova are software for those who don't see very well- screen readers etc.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 21:19:51, on 04/10/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\THOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ALISNDMG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TPWRTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TFNCKY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WINLOGON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DOLPHIN\SNOVA\SNOVA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAM\SAM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\SPYBOTSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http:/www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.searchv.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/5/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchv.com/5/search.php?qq=%s
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] irmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALiSndMgr] ALiSndMg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpwrtray] TPWRTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe
O4 - Startup: Supernova.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dolphin\Snova\Snova.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Dolphin Link Naviga&tor (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.waitsex.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

mymble

Welcome to TSG!

Click on the link below and it will download CWShredder. Close all browser windows. UnZip it and click on the cwshredder.exe and let it do it's thing.

http://www.spychecker.com/download/download_cwshredder.html

When it is finished restart your computer.

Next Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe

O15 - Trusted Zone: *.waitsex.com

Restart to Safe Mode: press f8 on startup and select Safe Mode from the boot menu.

In Safe Mode delete:

The c:\windows\winlogon.exe

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ and download Adaware 6

Install the program and launch it.

I strongly recommend that you read the help file to familiarize yourself with the program.

Before running the scan look at the top of the main window and you will see a Gear Icon. This is where you configure the settings. Click on that and then in the next window that pops up click on the "Scanning" tab on the left side. Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.
The click on the "Tweak" tab and under "Scanning engine" put a check by "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then......under "Cleaning engine" put a ckeck by "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot" then click "Proceed"

Next in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and get the latest referencefiles.
After getting the latest referencefiles you are ready to scan.

Click "Start" and in the next window make sure "Active in depth scanning" is checked then click "Next" and the scan will begin.

When it is finished let it fix everything it finds.

Restart your computer.

Then go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?lang=en&page=download and download Spybot.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press "Online" and "Search for Updates" .

Put a check mark at and install all updates.

Click "Check for Problems" and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove all it finds.

Restart your computer.

Be sure and take advantage of the "Immunize" feature in Spybot.

Finally go here http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=38;t=3051 for info on how this happens and how to help prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find a link to Javacool's SpywareBlaster and Spyware Guard. Get them both and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard and weekly scans with Spybot and Adaware will go a long way toward keeping you spyware free.

Important!: ALWAYS check for updated detections and referencefiles before scanning with Spybot and Adaware. And be sure to check for updates to SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard on a weekly basis.


----------



## mymble (Oct 4, 2003)

Thank you so much I can't tell you! But 2 rather daft and amateurish questions



> Restart to Safe Mode: press f8 on startup and select Safe Mode from the boot menu. In Safe Mode delete:
> The c:\windows\winlogon.exe


Do you mean for me to do this via Spybot or just to search for the file and then manually delete it by clicking on it?

2ndly, I have already downloaded a version of Spybot from another link- will this one be ok for the last part of the whole affair, or do I need to download the one you suggest? And the last time I ran the one I have, all threats it discovered were 'black' ie systems files and it advised me to not even look at them never mind delete or fix them. If all the spybot finds is black, do I still 'fix' them?

I am very grateful.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Yes.............."search for the file and then manually delete it by clicking on it"

And........the spybot you have will be fine,but before you scan....check for and download any updates.
Anything it finds and marks in red should be "fixed"everything else is pretty harmless.....mainly cookies.


----------



## mymble (Oct 4, 2003)

I am very sorry to be such a pest....but I can't find that file. I search for it under the basic file find search and it turns up not a thing. Is it possible that my having deleted



> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] c:\windows\winlogon.exe


has anything to do with this?

Thanks for all the help! You lot are amazing, really.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Restart to Safe Mode: press f8 on startup and select Safe Mode from the boot menu.

In Safe Mode Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options" make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Type in winlogon.exe in the "All or part of the filename" field and search for it. When found right click and delete the file.


----------



## mymble (Oct 4, 2003)

When I go to the Start menu + Search then it shows me 'for files and folders'. I click on this and scroll down to an 'advanced options' tab. I click on this and get only 'search subfolders' and 'case sensitive'. I check the former, do the search as suggested and- zilch. Nothing turns up?

Help again?? And you *know* I'm going to donate for all this help.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Post another HJT log and let's see if the winlogon entry is there.


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

I am at my wits end
I have tried coolwebshreeder, hijackthis, ad-aware, and spybotSd, I clear the hijacker only to find it back again if I log off and log back on, or reboot.
HEEELLLLPPPP!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

tigerseyes 

Welcome to TSG!

Post your HJT log here and let's see if we can help.


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 4:55:38 PM, on 10/11/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hidserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\AppServices.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ZipToA.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mqsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\WINNT\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\hpoopm07.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet G Series\bin\hpodev07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet G Series\FRU\Remind32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\1033\msoffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Qualcomm\Eudora\Eudora.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Erich\Desktop\Spy Stuff\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPAIO_PrintFolderMgr] C:\WINNT\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\hpoopm07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVCLOCK] rundll32 nvclock.dll,fnNvclock
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADUserMon] C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Deskup] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\deskup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Drive Icons] C:\Program Files\Iomega\DriveIcons\ImgIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iomega Startup Options] C:\Program Files\Iomega\Common\ImgStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - Startup: Hewlett-Packard Recorder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet G Series\FRU\Remind32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Global Startup: officejet 6100.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet G Series\bin\hpodev07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MSupdater.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {15B782AF-55D8-11D1-B477-006097098764} (Macromedia Authorware Web Player Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/authorware/awswax65.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/76808a0e7ae82f/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37863.6095486111
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/aio/eng/check/qdiagh.cab?312


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't see CWS in the log.

Have Hijack This fix these 2 if you haven't placed these restrictions yourself:

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present

Restart


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

Anythoughts?


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

CWS:

O4 - Global Startup: MSupdater.exe


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

I am new to this posting thing
I didn't see your post
I did the fix and removed 12 registry items and winshow.dll
I didn't place the restrictions or control panel present myself
I don't think, since I am not sure what they are, but I was afraid to remove them
Should I remove them now or log off and log back on and do another hjt so you can see the log fresh?


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

msupdater.exe is that the msupdate page, that automatically downloads new critical updates for me. I get an icon on my systray every time there is a new update, or is that a bogus masquerader?


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

also, how do I know you replied? Am I supposed to refresh the page every few minutes?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Have HJT fix this one:

O4 - Global Startup: MSupdater.exe

I'm going blind here I completely missed that one.

Thanks TB!


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

hello?


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

How do I see your replies?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tigerseyes:_
> *msupdater.exe is that the msupdate page, that automatically downloads new critical updates for me. I get an icon on my systray every time there is a new update, or is that a bogus masquerader? *


No it is CWS. Fix it.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *Have HJT fix this one:
> 
> O4 - Global Startup: MSupdater.exe
> ...


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

I only seem to get the new replies when I post one. Is the a button I am supposed to push to refresh the page or something?


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

I will fix the msupdater since you say it is bogus
but should I still fix the ms restrictions and control panel
or just try the msupdater first


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

i am posting just so I can see if you posted something


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

fix these three:

O4 - Global Startup: MSupdater.exe

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

pardon me please, I am really new, This is the first forum.
How do you see the replies?
the next thread seems to take me to something completely different.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Just refresh the page.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *fix these three:
> 
> O4 - Global Startup: MSupdater.exe
> ...


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

K
I fixed those three, I will log off and log back on
I will let you know what happens.


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

Thank you so much
Why didn't the programs I mentioned before fix those three line items. Especially msupdater?


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

For some reason when I refresh only the top part of the page reloads. I have to go back and forth from page 10 to page 11 to get the page to refresh properly. Is there something I should change in IE?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome!

Unfortunately these invaders are constantly being changed by their authors and it is quite a task for everyone to keep up.


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

Can you help me clean up my system? I see a lot of stuff in the HJT that probably doesn't need to be running. Or should that be a new thread posted somewhere else?


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

Also, why doesn't my IE refresh completely on this site by pushing the refresh button. When I go back and forth between 10 and 11 everything downloads, but when I refresh page 11 it just gets stuck at the banners at the top.


----------



## tigerseyes (Oct 11, 2003)

Oh well, thanks anyway for all your help on the CWS.


----------



## ArcaneAutumn (Oct 12, 2003)

the msupdater.exe file got through to my computer too. I didn't let it get passed my firewall. So, I'm not sure it any damaged yet happened. Can I safely remove this file? Or do I have to go through registry changes etc.? Please help thanks!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

ArcaneAutumn

Please do this. Go here http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download Hijack This. Un Zip it and click on the Hijackthis.exe.

Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

Do NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. Someone here will be glad to advise you on what to fix.


----------



## ArcaneAutumn (Oct 12, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 3:36:45 PM, on 10/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Pop3trap.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\WebTrap.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\EzPop\EzPop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://sharempeg.com/find/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://sharempeg.com/find/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://sharempeg.com/find/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.autumn-us.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://sharempeg.com/find/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://www.search-2003.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F8A53FBE-5846-11D2-A022-006097D2400E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MINDMAKER\COMMON FILES\WINDOWS\IELINK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\PCCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop3trap.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin 2002\Pop3trap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IDesktop.2.5] C:\PROGRA~1\IMMERS~1\TOUCHS~1\Clients\Desktop\IDesktop.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - Startup: EzPop.lnk = C:\Program Files\EzPop\EzPop.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Client to Monitor &1 - C:\WINDOWS\web\AOpenClient.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Client to Monitor &2 - C:\WINDOWS\web\AOpenClient.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir8d196.cab
O16 - DPF: {5242A5A1-EF1E-11D5-B3EE-0050DAC5EBD0} (printQuick Browser Add In (Ver4)) - http://www.pqpc.com/plugin/axversion/1410/printQuick1410.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37817.6458912037
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## ArcaneAutumn (Oct 12, 2003)

I also moved the file to my desktop.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

ArcaneAutumn

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://sharempeg.com/find/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://sharempeg.com/find/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://sharempeg.com/find/

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.autumn-us.com/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://sharempeg.com/find/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://www.search-2003.com/

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k

Restart your computer.

Delete the msupdater.exe file if it is still there.

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ and download Adaware 6

Install the program and launch it.

I strongly recommend that you read the help file to familiarize yourself with the program.

Before running the scan look at the top of the main window and you will see a Gear Icon. This is where you configure the settings. Click on that and then in the next window that pops up click on the "Scanning" tab on the left side. Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.
The click on the "Tweak" tab and under "Scanning engine" put a check by "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then......under "Cleaning engine" put a ckeck by "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot" then click "Proceed"

Next in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and get the latest referencefiles.
After getting the latest referencefiles you are ready to scan.

Click "Start" and in the next window make sure "Active in depth scanning" is checked then click "Next" and the scan will begin.

When it is finished let it fix everything it finds.

Restart your computer.

Then go here http://spybot.eon.net.au/index.php?lang=en&page=download and download Spybot.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press "Online" and "Search for Updates" .

Put a check mark at and install all updates.

Click "Check for Problems" and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove all it finds.

Restart your computer.

Be sure and take advantage of the "Immunize" feature in Spybot.

Finally go here http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=38;t=3051 for info on how this happens and how to help prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find links to Javacool's SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard. Get them both and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster , SpywareGuard and weekly scans with Spybot and Adaware will go a long way toward keeping you spyware free.

Important!: ALWAYS check for updated detections and referencefiles before scanning with Spybot and Adaware. And be sure to check for updates to SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard on a weekly basis.


----------



## ArcaneAutumn (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome!

Happy surfing!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm assuming everything is OK now.


----------



## ArcaneAutumn (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes I think everything is fine. I've taken all the steps you have written.


----------



## ArcaneAutumn (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm trying leave feedback but not sure if it's leaving any.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread, anyone with similar problems please create your own thread, do not tag onto the ends of other threads, it is way too difficult to assist multiple people in the same thread.


----------

